# Medium fiery lizards.



## Red Dwarf (Jan 24, 2021)

I think this may have been mentioned elsewhere, the incredibly useful app ‘what three words’.

The whole planet is divided into 3m x 3m squares, there is a three word code for each square. Given that postcodes are so hit and miss (I have an Orkney postcode, though I live on the mainland), this is an invaluable tool for finding EXACT locations.
This app is fast becoming the must go to tool for the emergency services, delivery drivers and anyone else that needs precise locations. A pal of mine operates tourist boats in the summer, as an added safety system its without compare. It has the whole planet, including the oceans covered.

Perhaps a very useful tool for finding and passing on camping spots. A local photographer that uses drones is incorporating it into his software, I’m certain many other uses will be found.

As for me? If you want to find my gaff, it’s medium fiery lizards!


----------



## mjvw (Jan 24, 2021)

‘what three words’ user here, could be a live saver hence on phone


----------



## caledonia (Jan 24, 2021)

Kicks dancer appear. Will get you to my abode.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

Love it!

Never heard of it until now, definitely a utility to use I would think


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

service cord streamers


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 24, 2021)

Used it quite some time came in really handy when telling the RAC where I had broken down.


----------



## mjvw (Jan 24, 2021)

My 3 little words are top secret


----------



## mjvw (Jan 24, 2021)

mjvw said:


> My 3 little words are top secret


Ok go on then "covid, end ,freedom"


----------



## Makzine (Jan 24, 2021)

User here, dustbin, captive, majors. if you need to know where we are.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

WTF?


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jan 24, 2021)

There’s a location in California... nurses.legs.open.   Don’t ask me how I know...

There’s a place, ironically, in china....  trump.gone.hurray


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

Robmac said:


> WTF?



It's brill, Rob. 

(and I really must try and keep up with at least some of the latest tech developments!)

Got to https://what3words.com/daring.lion.race and have a play 

You'll soon get the hang


----------



## 1807truckman (Jan 24, 2021)

Got it on my phones and can use it with the sat nav in the van.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jan 24, 2021)

Even something as simple as meeting a pal in a crowded place (remember those?), city centre, station or wherever. Pin pointing any very specific location for whatever the reason. 
Then there’s the added bonus of wasting time finding silly word combinations as I mentioned above. Makes a change from doing a jigsaw!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> It's brill, Rob.
> 
> (and I really must try and keep up with at least some of the latest tech developments!)
> 
> ...



Yes I've seen it very briefly before Marie - I think it has been mentioned on the forum in fact.

I will have a play.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jan 24, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


1807truckman said:


> Got it on my phones and can use it with the sat nav in the van.


Must make deliveries so much easier...


----------



## 1807truckman (Jan 24, 2021)

Must make deliveries so much easier...
[/QUOTE]
It would do if I was making deliveries, it's a shame some of the delivery don't use it then I wouldn't have to phone them to find out where they've actually delivered my parcel to.


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 24, 2021)

I joined sometime ago but never bothered to look at my three words they are risky.dreams.sleep appropriate for me I think


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 24, 2021)

Robmac said:


> WTF?



I just wish we could choose one from a list however,  i think that one would be a favourite


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> I just wish we could choose one from a list however,  i think that one would be a favourite



Have you checked to see it exists, Graham?! 

PS just checked - 3 popped up, but when selected turned into something else?
Maybe you can have aliases!


----------



## 2cv (Jan 24, 2021)

Sadly shapes down


----------



## number14 (Jan 24, 2021)

I admit that I suffer from security paranoia, but be careful if you are posting your home location on this public part of the forum.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jan 24, 2021)

number14 said:


> I admit that I suffer from security paranoia, but be careful if you are posting your home location on this public part of the forum.


No worries, I have a moat, drawbridge and a squadron of flying monkeys!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

2cv said:


> Sadly shapes down


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 24, 2021)

I find it strange that you are sharing your 3 word locations on an open forum burglar bill just needs to wait while you post on here that your at a meet.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 24, 2021)

number14 said:


> I admit that I suffer from security paranoia, but be careful if you are posting your home location on this public part of the forum.


No problem; we have a long drive with barriers and a firing range and I've been coped up here since last March so could do with some fun


----------



## Makzine (Jan 24, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> I find it strange that you are sharing your 3 word locations on an open forum burglar bill just needs to wait while you post on here that your at a meet.


Our place is never left unattended.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

Makzine said:


> Our place is never left unattended.



Ditto


----------



## Dezi (Jan 24, 2021)

Makzine said:


> Our place is never left unattended.


Neither is mine.

sticky.left.gasp

Dezi


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

Dezi said:


> Neither is mine.
> 
> sticky.left.gasp
> 
> Dezi



Ah, you must be in the East Wing and Bill & Susie in the West Wing then?


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 24, 2021)

Makzine said:


> Our place is never left unattended.


Mad axe  murderer prefers it that way saves him chasing after all these isolated motorhomes


----------



## Makzine (Jan 24, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Mad axe  murderer prefers it that way saves him chasing after all these isolated motorhomes






Just one of our deterrents with the remains of the last intruder


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 24, 2021)

I have this one she looks like the first picture but is more like the second one.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 24, 2021)

Can't beat a good terrier for hanging onto them


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 24, 2021)

Mine is lazy. sodding. git, are they trying to tell me something


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

Haaamster said:


> Mine is lazy. sodding. git, are they trying to tell me something



Probably that you're a lazy, sodding git Paul?

Just a hunch.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 25, 2021)

Mine is ' at ******* home


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 25, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> I have this one she looks like the first picture but is more like the second one.
> 
> View attachment 91836View attachment 91837


Trump is innocent


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 25, 2021)

It is just a trendy overlay... NOT knocking it as for many it is more friendly than proper co-ords.
So very handy especially for those who have "number dyslexia" or similar.
But you have to spell the words correctly !
Yes a potential life saver and its accuracy is good.
Remember satnavs and phones  can display and use co-ordinates...I prefer degrees decimal rather than deg min secs. All 3 methods are simply a grid overlay. Just different ways of identifying an area.
In a similar way feet and inches or metric lengths.
Some prefer one some the other. I use both depending on the situation. It will be interesting to see how widespread W3W becomes...especially in non-english areas.
I suspect if you breakdown abroad...the (foreign) breakdown agency would prefer decimal degrees !
(As well as road, town etc)
Ps my W3W is location,location,location...
Or phil,and,kirsty ?


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 25, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> It is just a trendy overlay... NOT knocking it as for many it is more friendly than proper co-ords.
> So very handy especially for those who have "number dyslexia" or similar.
> But you have to spell the words correctly !
> Yes a potential life saver and its accuracy is good.
> ...


I use co-ordinates on my sat nav but as you say there is a simplicity to W3W so much so that all the emergency services are now using it and there is a massive tv advertising campaign saw it for the first time a couple of days ago so it’s catching on.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 25, 2021)

Yes , as I said it may catch on especially in UK.
It is a well thought out system and sufficiently detailed/accurate.
The nominated (imperfect) square is quite small.
Eg my 3 bed house is covered by 6 full squares plus a few partial squares.
The square is imperfect due to the earth's, curvature rather than any flaw.
Given the emergency services are good with it (and I suspect delivery services will also take it on-board) It may well become the "Go To" system (Pun intended)


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 25, 2021)

Big Hungry Komodos ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 25, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Big Hungry Komodos ?



Nope. Zilch.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 25, 2021)

Crapy Orrid Northampton.
Nearest you’ll get from me. Not read the whole of this thread.  Am I the only one who thinks that putting your house on a public site not to be a great idea. As Motorhomer’s , we go away when we can. So a picture showing a camper, an an address without, mmmm, says Mr Thief, they’re away, let’s see what they’ve got.
Just noticed #27. Great minds?


----------



## REC (Jan 25, 2021)

We have identified the three word for the entrance gate to the park where we have a holiday home, following Dave's last collapse when the emergency services had trouble finding us. The coordinates are quite hard to give in a stressful situation, I gave very specific instructions but  they used the phone signal  to get to us, and unfortunately it did not take them to a gate. Delayed ten minutes for crew to start giving aid. The park have now contacted all services, as well as giving each owner the three words. Didn't make a difference to Dave but could have been life and death. Useful in our case.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 25, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Nope. Zilch.


twas a spoof Lizards Komodos


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 25, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Crapy Orrid Northampton.
> Nearest you’ll get from me. Not read the whole of this thread.  Am I the only one who thinks that putting your house on a public site not to be a great idea. As Motorhomer’s , we go away when we can. So a picture showing a camper, an an address without, mmmm, says Mr Thief, they’re away, let’s see what they’ve got.
> Just noticed #27. Great minds?


Yeh you should have read the thread it’s been said a few times


----------



## Petes (Jan 25, 2021)

Maybe to be aware of if you give your location from a uk app to a Frenchman using his french version it will take you somewhere else.


----------



## number14 (Jan 25, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> It is just a trendy overlay... NOT knocking it as for many it is more friendly than proper co-ords.
> So very handy especially for those who have "number dyslexia" or similar.
> But you have to spell the words correctly !
> Yes a potential life saver and its accuracy is good.
> ...


Agree that W3W is a 'human' friendly and useful system but it is also a commercial venture and will survive for as long as it makes a profit. WGS84 (the longitude and latitude degrees system) is an internationally agreed standard upon which, for example, the whole of maritime navigation relies and is independent of commercial pressures.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 25, 2021)

number14 said:


> Agree that W3W is a 'human' friendly and useful system but it is also a commercial venture and will survive for as long as it makes a profit. WGS84 (the longitude and latitude degrees system) is an internationally agreed standard upon which, for example, the whole of maritime navigation relies and is independent of commercial pressures.



Is there a website link or app for this @number14 ?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 25, 2021)

Its owned by google and after looking into it found it to be no more than spyware probing your sys and details, not for me thank you.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 25, 2021)

number14 said:


> Agree that W3W is a 'human' friendly and useful system but it is also a commercial venture and will survive for as long as it makes a profit. WGS84 (the longitude and latitude degrees system) is an internationally agreed standard upon which, for example, the whole of maritime navigation relies and is independent of commercial pressures.


I think the W3W app is better for none drivers without sat Nav’s used a lot for hikers mountain rescue and cyclists if you come off your bike in the middle of a forest it gives your exact location and is easier to use .


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 25, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Is there a website link or app for this @number14 ?


?? Do you mean W3W yes it’s a free to use app


----------



## Trotter (Jan 25, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Yeh you should have read the thread it’s been said a few times


Sometimes life gets in the way


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 25, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Sometimes life gets in the way


You have a life at the moment lucky you.  I’m so bored I bought a sound bar for our tv and I sat and read the instructions.


----------



## myvanwy (Jan 25, 2021)

It has been around a few years now. Could not understand why it has taken so long to get going. A brilliant tool for all. I always ask delivery drivers if they use it but not many heard about it. The next step would be a box to populate on on-line order forms.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 25, 2021)

Next you need to read the instructions in a foreign language !


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 25, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> It has been around a few years now. Could not understand why it has taken so long to get going. A brilliant tool for all. I always ask delivery drivers if they use it but not many heard about it. The next step would be a box to populate on on-line order forms.


It’s now advertised on tv and on most online advertising so it’s getting more use than ever I was surprised when I broke down a couple of years back that the RAC asked me if I knew my exact location using W3W I had only just started using it felt really good when I gave them my exact square  this was before I had learned to use co-ords on my co-pilot on my phone.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 25, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Sometimes life gets in the way


When I said life gets in the way, what I really meant was, we are still looking after our Granddaughter, while our daughter is bone idle, sorry poorly 
Love the kiddie to bits, but looking after a child going through  the terrible two’s at 72, is challenging. Still Nik idolises her, nackering, but given her a reason to be a happy bunny.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 25, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> service cord streamers


Busy garden that, Marie . Lots going on. Just as well you can’t see mine. Mind you, with all this snow it looks every bit as good as the neighbours.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 25, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> ?? Do you mean W3W yes it’s a free to use app


Google asks you to pay for it, no mission.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 25, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Google asks you to pay for it, no mission.


I’ve had mine on my phone for 2 years never paid a penny I think with all apps you can get an upgrade for a price but I always stick with the basic free version.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 25, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Google asks you to pay for it, no mission.



That's only for Linux salesmen Trev!


----------



## number14 (Jan 25, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Is there a website link or app for this @number14 ?


Sorry for not replying sooner - been away from the forum - but I think others have answered meantime.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 25, 2021)

It is a useful tool and a huge advance in bringing location finding to the masses. Having spent a lifetime sailing and hillwalking I am probably old school or a snob as I still prefer to use lat and long or OS grid.

I have always found this website handy for getting conversions done.





__





						Get Lat Long from Address Convert Address to Coordinates
					

A handy tool to get lat long from address, helps you to convert address to coordinates (latitude longitude) on map, also calculates the gps coordinates.




					www.latlong.net
				




Davy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 25, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> ?? Do you mean W3W yes it’s a free to use app



No, I understand that thanks, got there with the first post and tested it out straight away 

I meant number14's post about WGS84?


----------



## number14 (Jan 25, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> No, I understand that thanks, got there with the first post and tested it out straight away
> 
> I meant number14's post about WGS84?


Ah I see. World Geodetic System 84 is the worldwide position coordinate system - best to do an internet search for a more erudite explanation than I can give.
GPS devices report their position using this standard but you don't need GPS to use it. Marine charts are calibrated to the WGS84 grid. When I was a yachtie I had to learn to plot courses using just the chart, compass, ruler and dividers but plotted positions were always quoted to WGS84.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 25, 2021)

When you are laying pi--ed drunk outside the boozer i dont think any mobile phone apt will help the wife find out which one you are at.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 25, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> When you are laying pi--ed drunk outside the boozer i dont think any mobile phone apt will help the wife find out which one you are at.


Lots of tracking apps do just that.


----------



## maingate (Jan 25, 2021)

W3W originated in South Africa I believe. I did not know that Google got hold of it (allegedly). I think that is just a lie put about by the owners of Linux.


----------



## caledonia (Jan 25, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Its owned by google and after looking into it found it to be no more than spyware probing your sys and details, not for me thank you.


Tin foil hat on Trev. You’ll be fine.


----------



## Petes (Jan 26, 2021)

Petes said:


> Maybe to be aware of if you give your location from a uk app to a Frenchman using his french version it will take you somewhere else.


I need to rescind my comment, if you now paste in a location it gives you all the locations it could be by country so hopefully you know the country it was generated in.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 26, 2021)

maingate said:


> W3W originated in South Africa I believe. I did not know that Google got hold of it (allegedly). I think that is just a lie put about by the owners of Linux.


You would be surprised what they and facebook and m/soft own, big law suet going on at moment in the USA to try brake them up and stop them selling third party data which is of course all your private details they snip of you PC.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 26, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> You would be surprised what they and facebook and m/soft own, big law suet going on at moment in the USA to try brake them up and stop them selling third party data which is of course all your private details they snip of you PC.



Trev, I have no doubt you're right.

Thing is I ain't bothered.
I don't store any 'private details' on my laptop that could be used against me, or, more importantly, for identity/financial theft.
My basic details - name & address, possibly phone numbers - they're welcome to.

As for unwanted marketing/advertising, anyone trying to get me to buy 'stuff' from the various white noise digital marketing that goes on all over the web is !00% wasting their time.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 27, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> It is a useful tool and a huge advance in bringing location finding to the masses. Having spent a lifetime sailing and hillwalking I am probably old school or a snob as I still prefer to use lat and long or OS grid.
> 
> I have always found this website handy for getting conversions done.
> 
> ...


Thanks , I can do the same with Mr & mrs google
But this is so very quick ..saved on the PC
I have othert toys on my phone which are also quick and easy
GPS waypoints
and
My Tracks
Both allow you to record a route walking or driving.For recording stopovers I use maps.me
So many handy apps for "GPS geeks"


----------



## Borders2 (Jan 31, 2021)

We were watching a program about the incredible people who are the Cairngorm Rescue team. Seeing them do a line search in 80 mile an hour winds was impressive to say the least in a blizzard to boot. Now lets be realistic here please. The trusty map in those conditions is utterly useless. It would hare blown out the hand in a blink. You are cold, actually you are very likely dying of cold, hypothermic, and so how do you tell the rescue services where you are? The three word app literally would save your life and more help the team NOT to lose theirs looking for you. Many years ago I was shown a short film starring Sharron Davies in the submarine rescue training tank at Portsmouth. A RN film for submariners. Sharron was swimming in a tank of cold water in her normal suit and in under five minutes this Olympic swimmer was losing her coordination, badly actually. It made a big impression on all of us as to how fast the cold takes away what you think of as normal. Your reactions go your thinking goes and you get disorientated very fast. Yep that app is on my phone and no I didn't pay for it, it's FREE. Don't be silly, add it to yours.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 31, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Trev, I have no doubt you're right.
> 
> Thing is I ain't bothered.
> I don't store any 'private details' on my laptop that could be used against me, or, more importantly, for identity/financial theft.
> ...


All my banking and biz is done on line so i must have the tightest pc possible, duck duck go privicy essentials and ghostery, all outgoings are encripted, all incoming is screened and any nasties stopped.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 31, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> All my banking and biz is done on line so i must have the tightest pc possible, duck duck go privicy essentials and ghostery, all outgoings are encripted, all incoming is screened and any nasties stopped.



Another reason I'm not bovvered is cos I ain't got no money to nick, on or offline!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 31, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Another reason I'm not bovvered is cos I ain't got no money to nick, on or offline!


Prob the best way to be, spend it as you go.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 31, 2021)

@Borders2 As it happens I have it downloaded to my phone, however in view of the potential for lack of signal or indeed the paltry lifespan of a charge on a modern smartphone (I also carry my non smart phone with a week long battery life) it behoves people to have a basic knowledge of non electronic navigation skills. The basis of good navigation, to my mind, requires that you know roughly where you are at any given time. This usually involves a proper route card with tick offs, catching features and escape routes. I see too many people climbing our local 850m relatively constant gradient Slieve Donard ‘because it is the highest’ in the range, asking how far etc, in trainers, flip flops, etc with no equipment never mind a map. Totally dependant on modern electronics and our Mourne mountain rescue team. I accept your point though of Sharon Davies, although in some ways her predicament is not surprising. A short distance sprinter in a heated pool who may, or may not, have understood the difference in what she was going to be subjected to.

Davy


----------



## r4dent (Feb 11, 2021)

People criticising W3W should read this https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-56025284


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 11, 2021)

///gracing.earlobes.lectured


----------



## Trotter (Feb 11, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> ///gracing.earlobes.lectured


Nosey sod that I am, I looked up your WTW. Looks like you’re at a Motorhome dealer. Everything okay? Not that we can travel to help. Stay safe Nabs


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 13, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Nosey sod that I am, I looked up your WTW. Looks like you’re at a Motorhome dealer. Everything okay? Not that we can travel to help. Stay safe Nabs


It shouldn’t be showing a motorhome dealer Del. I am at Charlie’s. 
Wouldn’t  rescuing me be classed as essential travel lol


----------



## Trotter (Feb 13, 2021)

Das pfennig has dropped. Autogas 2000 No longer at the farm?


----------



## Tony Lee (Feb 14, 2021)

Works fully off line does it? 
How about a German using his German version in Greece? 
Do all navigators work with it? 
Some of the words it comes up with are quite unusual and would be prone to errors. 
Is it open source (free) or proprietory (maybe not free) 

I'll stick to + or - degrees. Ticks all my boxes


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 14, 2021)

Tony Lee said:


> Works fully off line does it?
> How about a German using his German version in Greece?
> Do all navigators work with it?
> Some of the words it comes up with are quite unusual and would be prone to errors.
> ...


Yes Tony..for those of us who are comfortable with Degrees etc (I prefer decimal rather than DMS) It is  simpler
indeed if you are abroad and in need of assistance surely more reliable to quote numbers (slowly and repeat) over the phone. AND if necesarry use German / french or whichever lingo is best.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 15, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Das pfennig has dropped. Autogas 2000 No longer at the farm?


No Del, Charlie has bought Autogas 2000 so is based there now. I am helping out with any computer problems they encounter


----------



## Trotter (Feb 15, 2021)

I’ll be up there when I can, if only to annoy you both. Lol  Good to hear Charlie doing well.


----------



## Dee (Feb 15, 2021)

Red Dwarf said:


> I think this may have been mentioned elsewhere, the incredibly useful app ‘what three words’.
> 
> The whole planet is divided into 3m x 3m squares, there is a three word code for each square. Given that postcodes are so hit and miss (I have an Orkney postcode, though I live on the mainland), this is an invaluable tool for finding EXACT locations.
> This app is fast becoming the must go to tool for the emergency services, delivery drivers and anyone else that needs precise locations. A pal of mine operates tourist boats in the summer, as an added safety system its without compare. It has the whole planet, including the oceans covered.
> ...


Whats 3 words is wonderful. Gets you to tbe exact spot. Post codes cover a big area


----------



## I&MK (Oct 3, 2021)

Has anybody used W3W for food (or anything else) deliveries while out in the van?


----------



## Todtod (Oct 4, 2021)

Red Dwarf said:


> I think this may have been mentioned elsewhere, the incredibly useful app ‘what three words’.
> 
> The whole planet is divided into 3m x 3m squares, there is a three word code for each square. Given that postcodes are so hit and miss (I have an Orkney postcode, though I live on the mainland), this is an invaluable tool for finding EXACT locations.
> This app is fast becoming the must go to tool for the emergency services, delivery drivers and anyone else that needs precise locations. A pal of mine operates tourist boats in the summer, as an added safety system its without compare. It has the whole planet, including the oceans covered.
> ...


Telling the world your What 3 Words reference for your home is not a good idea. Next time a post appears from you about travels, the local low life will know your home is empty!


----------



## aross (Oct 4, 2021)

The problem with W3W is that it's sheer scale means that similar sounding words (eg. seen/scene and combinations like bye.tale.mail which would have at least 8 different spelling combinations) together with plurals have to be used.

It's been suggested that using four words would enable a subset of words avoiding such problems, and overlaying the mapping would be a relatively straightforward process.


----------



## Sean (Oct 5, 2021)

I use W3W all the time to pass on little gems for wild camping to people. I don't publish openly because these generally only cope with 2 or 3 vans (size dependent)


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 5, 2021)

aross said:


> bye.tale.mail



That doesn't exist, do you have any actual examples?

I'm just wondering if this is hearsay or they've actually thought of the problem...


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 5, 2021)

Agents.sank.rise


----------



## harrow (Oct 5, 2021)

frock.fantastic.silly


----------



## aross (Oct 5, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> That doesn't exist, do you have any actual examples?
> 
> I'm just wondering if this is hearsay or they've actually thought of the problem...



Yes. For example:

wants.verses.arrows

And

once.versus.arose

and there are thousands more.

There’s a fairly comprehensive list of similar sounding words used in W3W here: https://cybergibbons.com/security-2/why-what3words-is-not-suitable-for-safety-critical-applications/

Peoples’ accents can also cause problems - there is no difference in the way I pronounce ants and aunts!

The W3W word list is 40,000 long - giving 64,000,000,000,000 combinations.

That same number of combinations could be achieved by fewer than 3,000 words in W4W.


----------

